# Propress fitting come undone



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone has seen a propress fitting come undone. I purchased a propress that was used and after what i have seen on a job with a fitting coming undone made me wonder how it could of come apart. Was making me wonder if i should send my crimper to get cal'd. granted that the fitting that came undone was not done by me, just wondering about my gun now. thanks


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I've ran projects where we prioresses 10 story hospitals. I can tell you you MUST calibrate the jaws. Take It to a service center and they will not only calibrate it but make sure the clamping pressure is in check.

Pro press is a good system I wouldn't be afraid of it. You just have to make sure everything is in check.

Mike


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The rep from Viega told me straight out that press fittings that are subject to constant movement can come apart, we had some issues with water lines feeding machinery that were subject to constant vibration. They also recommend that expansion loops be provided every forty feet on risers to relieve the stress that high rise buildings put on piping systems.


----------

